# Bit close their Barczyk turtle



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 5, 2018)

Man up and stick your face in striking distance of a 50lb alligator snapping turtle.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 5, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Man up and stick your face in striking distance of a 50lb alligator snapping turtle.


you mean those things with a little worm in their mouth that do nothing untill something enters its mouth? no wonder its an "alligator" snapping turtle. Wheres the crocodile snapping turtle


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 5, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> you mean those things with a little worm in their mouth that do nothing untill something enters its mouth? no wonder its an "alligator" snapping turtle. Wheres the crocodile snapping turtle


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 5, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


>



Didn’t do anything


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 5, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Didn’t do anything


No... not at all....


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 6, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> No... not at all....


Charlie bites harder than that


----------



## Ropey (Dec 6, 2018)

Old mate is a nut...


----------



## Sharon Fusco (Jun 29, 2019)

I am having a question from few days, can snakes smell even in water?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 29, 2019)

Sharon Fusco said:


> I am having a question from few days, can snakes smell even in water?


Yes... thanks to their Jacobsen's organ. Turtles use theirs underwater by gular pumping and snakes flick their forked tongue to collect scent particles. I've observed my spotted tongue flicking whilst completely submerged in many occasions.


----------

